# Whats Up with REDS Hydraulics?



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought a FatMax setup from them 4 pump for 2G's, They didnt send me italian dumps. So I called and they final sent them to me 2 weeks later.

Ontop of that, they send me some blank week ass china blocks, posted on the web site is a 2" block. Well there not, they are 1 3/4.

And They send me some week ass street motor caps the plain black ones w/out the bearings in them.

AND, they never send me the large oil REDs plugs.

I've called Pnut many time. "O we dont make those anymore they're to expensive to make so we stoped, I'll talk to Scott and make it right. Call me next week"

OK, 1 week later. PNut "Were gunna have sum made, but there gonna be the 1 3/4" block. we dont have the 2" anymore call us in 2 weeks and we'll make it good, and you can keep the old blocks on us."

3rd week later. Pnut "Were still waiting on the mill guy to fix make them I dont know when we'll have them, try calling back in a week"

Damnit!!! 4th week later. PNut " No word yet, I'll have Scott call you"

WTF!!!! 6th week later I have to call them. Wheres Scott? Pnut " He's not in, try around 6pm" - 6pm - " Scotts just left "

7th Week - PNut " I dont know whats going on, I handed this over to Scott and its out of my hands, I'll have him call you. "

8th Week - Were's Scott - Finally " I have my mill guy making them right now, you can keep the block and I shud have them to you by next week or so."

9th Week - 800 number and Phones turned off

10th Week - Still phones off

11th Week - Gay ass message machine, left a message NO response.

12th Week - Email sent to PNUT, SCOTT and WEB service


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Word on the street was they are moving and closing up the install shop and just doing internet orders. So I sent a email and I actully get a repy.

"""" I'm sorry. Please don't feel that way. This is scott. We are and did move to riverside. We do have a new guy making us the fat max blocks like we used to make them. Please give me just another two weeks. I ordered two hundred blocks n he promised by end of month. I have hex tank plugs n motor end caps. I wanna send all at once. I promise I will make it right. Just wait n be patient. You will be happy
Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry """"


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tha email was a response on - 8/9/09


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

My response to the email

"""" I dont mean to be rude. It goes from 1 week to 2 weeks and one more. Well, were going on over 3 months. I understand shit happens, but for this long? If I was a walk in customer with greenback in hand I would have been treated diffently, Thats the bottom line. I appreciate the response, but I feel like I'm being let on. Regretable I'm on the verge of wiping my hands clean of this setup, sell it for a loss. And tossing a piston pump from Vegas in it. But I really want the Reds setup in this car.

I'm just shocked at the whole situation and how this has turned out. I really hope everytime I open up the my trunk of my car, I can close it knowing that it was made right. """"


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

His response to that

"""" Please stick with us and I will make it right. We haven't been around for 30 yrs for nothing. Yes. I want you to be proud n confidendent and tell everyone we aren't bad people. Just bad times. My last two machine shops that make our products went out of business n one has bad quality control. I wil call u next week n definite time when
Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry """"


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

8-13-09 I send

"""" Do you even have my number, I would hope to hear from you tomorrow. I have all 4 pumps sitting here in my living room, just staring at me. Waiting to get this squared away, i really want to put them in my car. But If I have to wait another week or so, then I rather just return your setup. """"


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

8-16-09 I send

"""" Whats up with tha phone call?? Am I going to have the parts, so I can finlly install?
I dont think you have my number 510-677-**** """"


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

8-19-09 I send

"""" So whats the word on the Blocks???? I though you were gunna call me?? What happen?? """"


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ne1 here have closer contact to them and fill me in with WTF is going on. I bank transfered tha cash to them so I really cant get it bak. I'm tempted to drive down ther and just drop the pumps off and demand my money back. But comon, shud it come down to that??


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Meanwhile I am going to put them on blast and throw this out ther and keep it up to date till somethins done right about this situation!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fuck reds


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

almost all of the posts you made are in this topic


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

My homie ordered a set up from them and had many missing parts, incorrect parts, missing switches, and got the same "scott is not here thats who you need to talk to".

Was a big headache and from my understanding there is still unresolved parts that scott was suppose to take care of.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Won't answer the phowned


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

there is no more Reds in lynwood.all I can say is good luck where ever you guys are @.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP. I'VE BEEN DEALING WITH RED'S FOR YEARS.. EVER SINCE AMERICA'S MOST WANTED

:tongue:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14826822
> *DAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP.  I'VE BEEN DEALING WITH RED'S FOR YEARS..  EVER SINCE AMERICA'S MOST WANTED
> 
> :tongue:
> *


i think they only doing mail orders now.no more instalations.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 20 2009, 01:40 PM~14828066
> *i think they only doing mail orders now.no more instalations.
> *


DREAM TEAM CUSTOMS IS THE WAY TO GO :thumbsup: I GOT THE HOTTEST CHROME IN THE CITY


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wow bro!! your waiting that long to install a setup in your car :0 i think you better take it as a loss and just use what youve got because i doubt your gonna get your money back... :happysad:


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah I know, I should just piece out the setup and try to break even!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

FUCK RED'S AND THA LOPEZ BROTHERS!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I BOUGHT MOST OF MY EQUIPMENT IN PERSON SO I KNOW WHAT'S UP FROM THE GETTY EXCEPT MY PUMPS. BUT I WAS FORTUNATELY LUCKY ON THAT ONE SHIPMENT. NOT FROM REDS TO MAKE THAT CLEAR BUT I'VE BEEN TO REDS IN PERSON TO BUY SOME PARTS IN PERSON NOW I'M GLAD I DID AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO LIVE AND IN PERSON AS LONG AS I CAN HELP IT.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2009, 11:28 PM~14834451
> *FUCK RED'S AND THA LOPEZ BROTHERS!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

It's a damn shame once the best in the game, now just a joke!!! now the only good parts from reds are quality old school second hand shit. there new shit all china junk a damn shame!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Deadly Competition for the Lowrider Market

Leonard Miller, seen here with his grandson, was murdered in what cops say was a hit orchestrated by the Lopez brothers. 

The custom-lowrider car parts supply industry is very lucrative. Most are in it for the money--and where there is money, there is inevitably competition.

Steve Miller and his father, Leonard Miller, owned and operated a company in this industry called Lowrider Hydraulics in San Jose, Calif. David Lopez and his brothers, Ruben and Efram, operated a company called Red's Hydraulics in Long Beach, Calif. 

The two companies were fierce competitors and San Jose Police say David Lopez and his brother Ruben were involved in a business dispute with Steve Miller. It seems Reuben Lopez wanted to be the king of the lowrider industry--and would stop at nothing to get there. Miller had no desire to be the lowrider czar like Lopez did, he simply wanted a level playing field. But when Miller challenged some of Lopez's practices, the wannabe lowrider honcho was infuriated. Cops think the Lopez brothers decided to resolve the conflict with murder.


Detectives say David and his Brother Ruben hired three men from Los Angeles and sent them to San Jose to kill Steve Miller.
Hitmen Kill The Wrong Man

Steve Miller, owned a small lowrider busniess with his father, Leonard in San Jose, Ca. Detectives say David and his brother, Ruben, hired three men from Los Angeles and sent them to San Jose to kill Steve Miller. 

On the morning of March 3, 1997, one of the men entered Lowrider Hydraulics and asked to see the owner. When Steve's father, 60-year-old Leonard Miller, walked out to the counter, he was gunned down. The intended target, Steve Miller, was not at work that morning. 

Within weeks, the three contract killers were arrested. The hitmen quickly implicated David and Ruben Lopez as the men who had hired them to kill Steve Miller. But before police could arrest them, the Lopez brothers rounded up their family and disappeared from Long Beach.

Since then tipsters say they've spotted the brothers at various car shows. Police say the tips have been helpful but are missing one thing -- license plate numbers for the cars that the brothers are showing.


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hittin' Switches Leads To A Hit

Leonard Miller, seen here with his grandson, was murdered in what cops say was a hit orchestrated by the Lopez brothers. 

The custom lowrider car parts supply industry can be very lucrative. Most are in it for the money, and where there is money, there is inevitably competition. When lowrider enthusiasts gather to show off their customized, high-tech vehicular superiority, they make the cars bounce up and down by flipping control buttons that activate the hydraulic shocks system.

Lowriders call it "Hittin' Switches".

The companies that specialize in manufacturing those custom shocks and switch systems are part of a multimillion-dollar auto parts industry, and everyone is trying to make a hydraulic system that will one up the competition.

Steve Miller and his father, Leonard Miller, owned and operated a company in this industry called Lowrider Hydraulics in San Jose, Calif. David Lopez and his brothers, Ruben and Efram, operated a company called Red's Hydraulics in Long Beach, Calif.

The two companies were fierce competitors, and San Jose Police say Ruben Lopez and his brother David were involved in a business dispute with Steve Miller. It seems Reuben Lopez wanted to be the king of the lowrider industry, and would stop at nothing to get there. Miller had no desire to be the lowrider czar like Lopez did, and simply wanted a level playing field. But when Miller challenged some of Lopez's business practices, the wannabe lowrider honcho was infuriated. Cops think the Lopez brothers decided to resolve the conflict with murder.


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Another email sent today;

Well? are you guna just disappear on me. wud up wit that call/update.
8/23/09 6:43pm


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

Got a response last night :0 

Scott sent, 

" I'm sorry. I have been out of town and we are movin. Big headache. Machinestt said tank plugs n motor end caps are done. But needs till end of month for my 100 blocks I ordered" :uh: 

Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

1 800 pro hopper
out last out look and ut perform the rest....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LASVEGASROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14875322
> *1 800 pro hopper
> out last out look and ut perform the rest....
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 0oReFLuXo0_@Aug 25 2009, 11:18 AM~14874649
> *Got a response last night :0
> 
> Scott sent,
> ...


 :nicoderm: :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

POOP!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

wow, you actually got an answer from pro hopper? i ordered 3 o-ring kits, took over a week to recieve them and im in san diego, and when i called to see what was up with it, only got an answer once and the guy said let me look, took my number and never called me back, i know ill be ordering shit from someone else next time, but i do have pro hopper in the trunk and it works great just shitty service when ordering online i know that


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

and damn, i remember that episode of americas most wanted lol


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee+Aug 26 2009, 10:35 AM~14886597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you mean Reds hydraulics?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Aug 23 2009, 10:38 AM~14853763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





didnt all this shit come out in AMERICAS MOST WANTED????


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

homie you should just head down there and demand your money back. thats complete bullshit


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Aug 26 2009, 01:14 PM~14886975
> *didnt all this shit come out in AMERICAS MOST WANTED????
> *


dude like YEARS ago


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 26 2009, 12:18 PM~14887024
> *dude like YEARS ago
> *




oh ok...im just making sure it was about reds and not some other company :biggrin:


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Aug 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14887010
> *homie you should just head down there and demand your money back. thats complete bullshit
> *


Yeah i know. But I dont know where they're located now, since they moved. Thats kinda why I put this out on layitlow. Maybe someone knows where there at or knows someone that works for them and could get this crap resolved.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

PITBULL - no lines no bull shit


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

i was talking about pro hopper with the o-rings and getting a hold of them, was impossible for me, but whatever


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID HYDROS 1 323 864 5050 motors pumpheads seals coils tanks tank plugs street motors cly open 6am to 6pm 6days a week call us loc. santa fe springs ca. 10230 freeman ave 605 and telegraph ave will try to help with all orders from any company everythin in stock 1 323 864 5050 koolaid


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cuttyseabee_@Aug 26 2009, 11:37 AM~14887237
> *i was talking about pro hopper with the o-rings and getting a hold of them, was impossible for me, but whatever
> *



PITBULL again 1 man army


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 26 2009, 11:39 AM~14887259
> *KOOLAID HYDROS  1 323 864 5050 motors pumpheads seals coils tanks tank plugs street motors cly open 6am to 6pm 6days a week call us loc. santa fe springs ca. 10230 freeman ave 605 and telegraph ave will try to help with all orders from any company everythin in stock 1 323 864 5050 koolaid
> *


mark knows who we are we had reds ship his stuff to the shop and i drove it back for him and they still didnt get it right


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

i will definitley keep you guys in mind thanks


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

no here to hate but to help lowrider customers koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 26 2009, 11:50 AM~14887379
> *no here to hate but to help lowrider customers koolaid 1 323 864 5050
> *


i tried to tell him buy koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

KOOLAID has the best coils on the market hands down


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to sound like an ass, but sometimes you get what you pay for. I personally run BMH. They have the best deals around. 2g's for a 4 pump set is a deal at that time, but you got to realize who's hot in the market and has very good service and who's not. BMH does a lot of year around specials because they know their product is top notch and they back it up 110percent. And if they do make a mistake, they are always around to take care their customers. I've said this before, research and find out what and who you can count on, for service and product, because there's a lot of people out there who you have to keep an extra eye on. Just my 2 cents homie, hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Kool aid coils. Silver ones for my v8 cutty and they are still runnin strong.


----------



## HSB (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVysr7ydsu8


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 26 2009, 01:49 PM~14888554
> *Not to sound like an ass, but sometimes you get what you pay for. I personally run BMH. They have the best deals around. 2g's for a 4 pump set is a deal at that time, but you got to realize who's hot in the market and has very good service and who's not. BMH does a lot of year around specials because they know their product is top notch and they back it up 110percent. And if they do make a mistake, they are always around to take care their customers. I've said this before, research and find out what and who you can count on, for service and product, because there's a lot of people out there who you have to keep an extra eye on. Just my 2 cents homie, hope everything goes well for you.
> *


 :uh: thats what the guys is complaining about! he DIDNT GET WHAT HE PAID FOR! :uh:


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0 (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics+Aug 26 2009, 11:45 AM~14887327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I could kick myself in the ass for going with a teenage memory of a company. :twak: 

If I dont get this shit by the end of the week I'm parting out the setup. Lets se what I can get 4 it. :around:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

REDS HYDRAULICS IS IN RIVERSIDE,CA NOW ???????????


----------



## slapnuts (Aug 30, 2014)

steve miller was a nice person back in the day alot of help


----------

